# Die 4 Flaschen des Lebens



## DER SCHWERE (10 Apr. 2012)

Ist schon eine bei Nr.4?​


----------



## [email protected] (11 Apr. 2012)

Ich war schon bei 4,hab es aber geschafft und häng nun irgendwo zwischen 2 und 3 .


----------



## Karrel (11 Apr. 2012)

also trink ich nie wieder cola - das wär ja ne rückentwicklung!


----------



## coku2803 (11 Apr. 2012)

Nicht nur Du:crazy:


----------

